# Vaccums or sweepers



## cc2004

What are the trucks that i see that do big parking lots.
Do they sweep and vaccum at the same time or just vaccum?


----------



## JRSlawn

those are vaccum truck sweeper trucks only get used for spring clean ups and large scrubbing type jobs


----------

